# نتيجه مسابقه قسم الطيران الثانية .... مبروك



## م المصري (1 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نشكر كل من تفضل و بحث و قرأ و شارك في مسابقة قسم الطيران الثانية و التي تم النشر عليها في هذا الرابط​ 
مسابقة قسم هندسة الطيران الثانية​ 
و لا زلنا هنا في قسم الطيران نؤكد ان الهدف من المسابقه هو زياده الوعي بهذا العلم الجميل و المحبب لقطاع عريض من البشر ... المتخصص و الغير متخصص .... و ليس الهدف هو الفوز و لكن الهدف هو البحث عن المعلومة في حد ذاتها 

و ارجو من كل من شارك و لم يحصل علي مركز متقدم ان يعرف انه قد فاز فعلا لمجرد مشاركته ثم مقارنته لاجاباته بنموذج الاجابه الذي سينشر لاحقا بعد سطور قليله​ 
و ايضا .... استجابه لاقتراح الاخوه الذين اشتركوا في المسابقه الاولي مشكورين فلن يتم نشر الدرجات التفصيليه لكل مشترك و لكن يستم الاعلان عن الفائزين الاوائل فقط 

و لكن .... تحسبا لبعض الاعتراضات الطفيفه  علي حساب الدرجات كما حدث في المسابقه الاولي ... فمن يجد نفسه يستحق درجه اكبر من درجات المعلن عنهم كفائزين في هذه المسابقه ... فليطبع اجابته التي ارسلها في هذا الموضوع : المشتركون في مسابقة الطيران الثانية و سيتم اعادة التقييم "علنا" وان شاء الله و لن يضيع حق احد 

و تعليق سريع علي المسابقه ردا علي عده تعليقات وردت لي علي الخاص و علي البريد بان المسابقه تضم اسئله صعبه او لا يمكن العثور عليها .... اؤكد بان الاسئله جميعها في متناول الجميع ... فقط استخدم خواص البحث في السيد جوجل .... و في قسم الطيران في هذا المنتدي... و فقط 

و عموما سيتم الاخذ بجميع التعليقات و الاراء التي وردت في المسابقات اللاحقه ان شاء الله ​و الان مع نموذج الاجابه : 


1- عام 875 ميلادي
2- بلغاريا 
3-ميتسوبيشي يبانية الصنع 
4-نازك الجرو .. من اليمن الشقيق
5- يستقدم الوقود السائل .... لان الوقود الصلب زمن احتراقه صغير جدا بالمقارنه بالوقود السائل

6- 



7- اي ثلالثة عناوين عن الطائرات الهليكوبتر 

8- لتوليد عزم عكسي مضاد لعزم المروحه الرئيسيه للطائره فتحفظ اتزان الطائره و تمنعها من الدوران حول محورها 
9- 
A *nozzle* is a mechanical device designed to control the characteristics of a fluid flow as it exits (or enters) an enclosed chamber or pipe.
An *unmanned, aerial vehicle (UAV)* is an unpiloted aircraft, 
*Thrust* is a reaction force generates forward when air is pushed in the opposite direction of flight,
*Avionics* is a portmanteau of "aviation electronics". It comprises electronics systems for use on aircraft, artificial satellites and spacecraft,
*Ballistics is the science of mechanics* that deals with the motion, behavior, and effects of projectiels.

10 - العضو : meid79 باشتراك لمده شهر في موقع الرابيد شير 

----------​و بمراجعه الاجابات كانت النتائج كالتالي : 

حصل كلا من همس الورود و meid79 علي 98 درجه .... و حصل عاشق العمل الاول علي 84 درجه ....... بينما تفاوتت باقي الدرجات بين (77 الي 37) 

و باجراء القرعه كانت النتائج كالتالي : ​​حصل علي المركز الثالث ..... 

الزميل .... عاشق العمل الاول ​ http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u224140.html

حصل علي المركز الثاني 

الزميل ....meid79 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u53410.html​​و فاز بالمركز الاول 
الزميله .... همس الورود 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u214022.html

و تعليقا علي النتائج 

رغم سهولة المسابقه الشديده ... و سهولة الحصول علي الاجابات .... الا ان الذين توصلوا لاجابات صحيحه لكل الاسئله هما الفائزين الاول و الثاني و قد تخلت القرعه هذه المره عن زميلنا meid97 رغم انها وقفت بجانبه بشده في المسابقه الاولي رغم ان درجاته كانت متماثله مع ستة اجابات اخري  

الجميل ان ان الفائز هذه المره هو عنصر نسائي و هو العنصر الغائب اصلا عن قسم الطيران فما بالنا بالفائزه و هي منتسبه في الاصل للهندسه الطبيه ..... الف مبروك لزميلتنا همس الورود 

كما نبارك لزميلنا عاشق العمل الاول علي حصوله علي المركز الثالث ... و كان قاب قوسين او ادني من تحقيق درجه كبيره الا ان اجابة السؤال الاول (ذي العشر درجات) كانت خاطئه .... لكنه كان رائعا في باقي الاسئله و انتزع مركزا ثالثا بجداره .... مبروك لعاشق العمل الاول 

و اخيرا سيتم ارسال الجوائز الي الاعضاء الثلاثه عبر البريد الخاص ..... علما بانها مقدمه من موقع تاميكوم للملفات العلميه www.gotame.com 

و قد كان الاتفاق بين ادارة الموقع (مشكوره) علي تقديم اربع جوائز بالمناصفه بين مشرفي الطيران و ادارة الموقع الا ان ادارة الموقع رأت تقديم ثلاث جوائز تتحملها جميعها فلها الشكر 

فلنبارك جميعا للفائزين هنا بالمسابقه ....... و العقبي للجميع 

و الي اللقاء في مسابقات قادمه 

تحياتي  ​


----------



## فاضل محسن (2 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للزملاء الفائزين


----------



## م/هاني بخاري (2 أغسطس 2008)

_ألف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــروك_


----------



## مهندس عبقري (2 أغسطس 2008)

ألف مبروك ،،،، إنشاء الله تتهنوا


----------



## رامي_2010 (2 أغسطس 2008)

مبرووووووووووك للفائزين ......معماري يعشق الطيران


----------



## حسن الحلفي (2 أغسطس 2008)

الفففففففففف مبروووووووووووك للفائزين


----------



## meid79 (2 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك لهمس الورود وبالفعل كانت الاجابات سهلة ولكن السؤال السادس وبالرغم من سهولته الا اني تعبت في كيفية الاجابة عليه. الا اني فرحان جدا بحصولي علي المركز الثاني وارجو اظهار باقي نتائج الاخوة الاخرين كما ارجو ان يتم عمل هذه المسابقة كل شهر او شهرين ولو حتي بدون جوائز فيكفي اصغاء المنافسة بين الاخوة الاعضاء وتجديد المعلومات والاطلاع. كما اهني الاخ عاشق العمل الاول علي حصوله علي المركز الثالث


----------



## ابو مروة (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك للأخوة الفائزون
ابو مروة العراقي


----------



## محمد الطيار المصرى (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الف مبروك*

الف مبروك للاخوة الفائزون مع تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق الف مبروك 
للاخت /همس الورود


----------



## mohamed eisa (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الف مبروك*

:16:الف مبروك للأخوة الفائزون


----------



## حمه كركوكي (2 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## userdb (2 أغسطس 2008)

_الف الف مبرووووووووك لكل الفائزين_


----------



## اري (2 أغسطس 2008)

*من جد وجد*

مبروك عليكم الفوز


----------



## احسان فاضل عباس (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين


----------



## م ابومعاذ (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووك للفائزين و حظ افر لكل من شارك لم يحالفه الحظ


----------



## jawad8282 (2 أغسطس 2008)

mabrookk........................


----------



## ابو احمد العنزي (2 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للزملاء الفائزون وننتظر المزيد من المسابقات


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (2 أغسطس 2008)

ألف مبروك للفائزين وحظ أوفر للبقية.


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 أغسطس 2008)

مبارك للفائزين جميعا
والى الامام دائما


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (2 أغسطس 2008)

meid79 قال:


> مبروك لهمس الورود وبالفعل كانت الاجابات سهلة ولكن السؤال السادس وبالرغم من سهولته الا اني تعبت في كيفية الاجابة عليه. الا اني فرحان جدا بحصولي علي المركز الثاني وارجو اظهار باقي نتائج الاخوة الاخرين كما ارجو ان يتم عمل هذه المسابقة كل شهر او شهرين ولو حتي بدون جوائز فيكفي اصغاء المنافسة بين الاخوة الاعضاء وتجديد المعلومات والاطلاع. كما اهني الاخ عاشق العمل الاول علي حصوله علي المركز الثالث


 
:84:شكرا لكم اخوانـــــــــــــــــــى الكرام
على مروركم وكلماتكم الرقيه الطيبه

الف مبروكـــــــــــــــــــ اخى meid79
واسفه جدا ان كنت اخذت من حضرتك المركز الاول هذه المره

والف مبروكـــــــــــــــــــ اخى عاشق العمل الاول على الفوز


واشكركم جميعا مشرفين القسم الكرام ربنا يباركـــــــــــــــــــــ فيكم

ويجزيكم عنا كل خير


----------



## zaka (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين:14:


----------



## هوارى (3 أغسطس 2008)

ألف مبروك لكل الفائزين مع دوام التفوق


----------



## شيروان ايوب (3 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك للزملاءالفائزين و نتمنى يستمر تلك المسابقات لمنفعة الجميع......


----------



## ليمياء عيسى محمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك للفائزين ربنا يوفق


----------



## مهندس النجف (3 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك الفائز الاول مع التمنيات بالتوفيق لبقية المشاركين


----------



## dosat (3 أغسطس 2008)

*سلام*

اتمنا للفائزين كل نجاح ونصرة


----------



## عرفات فقير (3 أغسطس 2008)

مبارك للفائزين ومزيدا من التسابق المفيد


----------



## اليافعي (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ألف مبرررررررررررروك


----------



## ameralklam (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ألف مبروك للزملاء الفائزيين
ان شالله للجميع الفوز فى دينهم ودنياهم


----------



## رائد كاظم التميمي (3 أغسطس 2008)

الف الف مبروك للفائزين زالله يوفقهم اكثر واكثر

رائد كاظم التميمي من العراق


----------



## حسن الجبوري (3 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للفائزين
المهندس حسن الجبوري


----------



## المهندس الرحال (3 أغسطس 2008)

الفففففففففففففففففففففف مبروكككككككككككككككك للفائزين


----------



## ENG_2005 (3 أغسطس 2008)

مممممممممببببببببببببببببببببببببررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووكككككككككككككككككككك
للللللللللللللللللللجججججججججججججججمممممممممممممميييييييييييييييييييييييعععععععععععععععععع
شششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## انعام (3 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للفائزين ومجهود طيب


----------



## الكريمي (4 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك للزملاء الفايزين من جد وجد


----------



## عمر الشاوي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك وان شاء الله الاستمرار على المثابرة العالية والممتازة في كسب واستخراج المعلومات المفيدة متمنياً لكم التوفيق.


----------



## عمر الشاوي (4 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا هنالك توضيح بسيط لما جاء في التعريف عن محركات turbo fan " المراوح لا تتوضع على مدخل اخذة الهواء وانما في مقدمة المحرك امام الضاغط ولها تأثير عالي في زيادة كفاءة المحرك وزيادة الدفع، في بعض المحركات من هذا النوع ولكن مع الحارق الخلفي مثل محركات المقاتلات F18 , F15 يستفاد من الهواء الذي لا يدخل الى الضاغط في التبريد للمحرك وانعاش غرفة الحارق الخلفي" هذا باختصار شديد ولكم الشكر.


----------



## meid79 (4 أغسطس 2008)

ولا يهمك اخت همس الورود فقد تشرفت بك الجائزة وانت اهلا لها 
كما اشكر اخواتي المشرفين م / جاسر و م / المصري علي الجائزة وهي اي نعم مفيدة والله.


----------



## x5grdd (4 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبورك للفائزين وانشاء الله الى الامام


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (4 أغسطس 2008)

meid79 قال:


> ولا يهمك اخت همس الورود فقد تشرفت بك الجائزة وانت اهلا لها
> كما اشكر اخواتي المشرفين م / جاسر و م / المصري علي الجائزة وهي اي نعم مفيدة والله.


:84:
روحك رياضية اخى الكريم
شكرا لك
بصراحة انا ماكنت اتوقع ابدا الفوز مع انى كنت انتظر النتيجة بفروغ الصبر

كنت سعيده جدا بالمشاركة فى المسابقة وما كنت انتظر جائزة

فى الحقيقة استفدت كتير 

واول شيئ استفدته ان خوفى من الطيران اصبح اقل من الاول
كنت اخاف من مجرد صورة طائرة حربيه فى فلم بالتليفزيون واشعر بالرعب

حتى كنت بفضل اروح للبيت الحرام على جمل احسن بكتير من السفر بالطائرة او عن طريق البحر

فعلا شكرا لكم اخوانى جميعا وجزاكم عنا خير
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الكريمي (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبروك للزملاء الفايزين واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## myislam (5 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الف مبارك


----------



## nofal (5 أغسطس 2008)

mubarak for the winners


----------



## maae (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك على الفوز ايها الاحباب 
وأصبت الهدف المنشووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
وعقبال المرات القادمة


----------



## عاشق العمل الأول (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم على الجائزة
و الف مبروك لي و للجميع


----------



## محمود الازرقي (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ابارك للفائزين وللمشاركين جميعا:12:


----------



## المهندس طه كامل (8 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك لكل الاخوة الفائزين والمشرفين على المسابقة


----------



## alhalawi (12 أغسطس 2008)

الف مبرووووك للأخوه الفائزين وحظ أوفر للجميع


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبيرمشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ZEN (25 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للفائزين مع التمنيات لرجال العلم من الأمة الإسلامية ان يجعل الله بحوثهم واعمالهم في صحائف اعمالهم


----------



## ابو نضال (25 أغسطس 2008)

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## ادور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الف مبرك للفائذ 
ومشكورررررررررررررر لكم


----------



## شريفى مونة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

طلب مساعدةللاشتغل في شركة طيران
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قبل كل شى رمضان كريم وكم انا مسرورة بهدا البرنامج ودعوتي لمصمم هده الفكرةبالخير و النجاح
انا مهندسة طيران تخصصى الدفع ''المحركات"اشتغلة في شركة طيران لمدة سنة ونصف عقود قبل التشغيل.ومند تلك المدة والشركة لم تتصل بينابسبب عدم وجود وساطة و لضروف
تغيرات في الشركة 
ومند دلك اليوم وانا اشتغل خرج تخصصى لكن الحمد لله في الميكانيك المشاريع 
فكم اتمنى المساعدة من اخو ي مهندسي الطياران في ايجاد شغل في تخصصى او توجيهات من طرفكم فهدا حال كل من تخرج من معهد الطيران للاسف. وللمزيد من المعلومات اتصلوا بي 
مونة من الجزائر
والله ولي التوفيق ​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم التحيه والشكر الاول اوجه للذين قاموا بعمل هذه المسابقه ونظموها والشكر الثانى اللى الذين شاركوا فيها واجابوا على الاسئله واخيرا تهنئه الى كل الفائزين متمنيا لهم كل التقدم فى هذا المجال الرائع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام عليكم الى الاخت شريفه مونى ياريت تبحثى عن الشغل ولن يبحث الشغل عنك وممكن تروحى مركز الاستشعار عن بعد وستجدين افاق واسعه فى هندسة الطيران والفضاء والله الموفق


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف مبروك للزملاء المشاركين


----------



## الهندرة حنان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك للفائزين وتحياتي العطرة للجميع


----------



## pinklip10 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كنت غائبا عن الموقع لظرف عمليه ميدانيه طويل 
ابارك للفائزين 
والى الى الامام 
نحن اول من شارك في هذا المنتدى ولكن الجيل الجديد اجمل
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mero19 (12 يوليو 2009)

هل في مسابقة تالته انا متشوق اني اشارك فيها


----------



## إسلام عبد المجيد (31 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين و نتمني الكثير من هذه المسابقات


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

:14: مبروك الفوز للفائزين ولهم مني كل تقدير


----------



## sarabib (11 أبريل 2010)

مبرووووووووووك


----------



## ليورا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## sabah1967 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروك للاخوه الفائزين بل مسا بقة الرائعه


----------



## سهيل نجم عبد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك للزملاء الفائزين


----------



## Omar Sawalha (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروك للفائزين 
على الرغم من سهولة المسابقة باستثناء السؤال الثاني
و لكن جهد مشكور


----------



## شيروان ايوب (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين


----------



## سهيل نجم عبد (17 يناير 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------

